
Errol Morris accuses Kuhn of being a bad philosopher and bad person - pseudolus
https://blogs.scientificamerican.com/cross-check/was-thomas-kuhn-evil/
======
sctb
Previous discussions of the review:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18049515](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18049515)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17238765](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17238765)

~~~
ardy42
> Previous discussions of the review:

That's incorrect. Those are all different reviews of the same work by
different people that (likely [1]) make different points.

[1] per general knowledge of reviews, I've only read the present one.

~~~
dang
Fair point. However, they're prior discussions of Morris' campaign against
Kuhn (I think it's fair to call it a campaign, since he's been doing it for
years), so relevant links in this context.

------
DataWorker
Whether Kuhn’s ideas support “far-right authoritarian” politics is an
interesting question. As the author here points out, postmodernism is
typically thought of as progressive. It’s interesting to think about the
alternative; perhaps the “might makes right” aspects of fascism that Morris
sees as the result of Kuhn’s paradigms.

~~~
foolrush
Postmodernism is a toolset, and the thinkers who are bunched together under
its umbrella, frequently unwillingly, point out the issues with late
rationalist epistemology.

That is, the postmodernists are responsible for attempting to show the rest of
the people that the boat has severe cracks. Fascists and right wing
authoritarianism has already been exploiting the cracks forever.

Blaming postmodernism for anything is laughable. It’s not a cause, it’s a
series of well informed observations.

[https://reallifemag.com/faked-out/](https://reallifemag.com/faked-out/)

~~~
vixen99
“A writer who says that there are no truths, or that all truth is ‘merely
relative,’ is asking you not to believe him. So don’t.” ― Roger Scruton

~~~
foolrush
Because epistemology is simple. /facepalm

Postmodernism posits a plurality of truths, as well as underscores the
demarcation problem.

